# Looking for blower parts



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

I am a new small engine repair service and am still learning the ropes of finding parts. I have been looking for a heat sheild/muffler gasket for small gas blowers such as Homelite, Weedeater, etc. I have put every word I could think of to describe this part, but the Internet search turns up nothing. If anyone has an idea of where I can buy a supply of those please help. Maybe I'm not using the right terminology. Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

For Homelite parts: 

http://www.homelite.com/parts/index.htm

For Weedeater Parts: 

http://www.ordertree.com/poulan

Gaskets as most parts can be model specific and may or may not fit several models of a given brand. Most parts are not exchangeable between brands with the possible exception of carburetor parts.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Tom Tilson 111 said:


> I am a new small engine repair service and am still learning the ropes of finding parts. I have been looking for a heat sheild/muffler gasket for small gas blowers such as Homelite, Weedeater, etc. I have put every word I could think of to describe this part, but the Internet search turns up nothing. If anyone has an idea of where I can buy a supply of those please help. Maybe I'm not using the right terminology. Thanks!


Are the distributors that you signed up with not able to provide you with the parts lookups? Usually when you sign up with a distributor, the area rep will meet with you to discuss the lines they carry. What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Thanks for your response!*

Thanks to 30 yr tech for the two sites and to answer newz7151: I am a newly authorized repair center for Preferred Power (Briggs div for pres. washer & gens) & Coleman Powermate (P/W & gens). However, I am on my own in doing repairs to other small engine equipment such as blowers, trimmers, chainsaws, etc. I have only been in business since 8-23-06 and have learned a few sites. My Dad was impressed with this forum and particularly with 30yrtech's answers and he convinced me to join as a help to me. Thanks for asking and I do appreciate any help.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

hey tom ,
how did you become a certified repair shop for both of them ? , i just got certified to repair karcher pressure washers when i got my acct w/ stens 
john


----------



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

*authorized repair centers*

Hey John:
Maybe it was blind luck, but I contacted the area rep for Preferred Power out of Charlotte, NC. He sent me forms to fill out, visited my shop and interviewed me. Then after approval, I had to purchase a certain amount of parts to inventory and the process was complete. 

Concerning Coleman, I contacted them over their Internet site, downloaded the forms, completed them and their requirements and mailed them in. After about 7 weeks I was approved. 

Other than having the signs that say I am an authorized service center, I have not received as many contacts as I have by recommendations made by word of mouth. 
Tom


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

thats kool , i just went and got my ein and sales tax id this yr and then got a stens acct , when i did my rep let me know about karcher's certification ect so i took the test and then got my signs and stuff , the kool thing is that whenever someone calls stens or karcher and needs warranty work done if they are in my area karcher refers them to me , i have had 1 repair but have only had my stens acct sence november


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Preferred Power appears to carry Weedeater/Poulan, etc. Usually if you need help looking up a part, you can call them and they'll look it up for you.

If you do have an account with them, they'll probably sell you any part you need at a discount.

And a bit of advice. Don't even waste time messing with the Homelite stuff. You'll frustrate yourself with it more than it's worth and not be able to really make enough on them to justify it.


----------



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, you are right, there is not much room for profit in the cheaper blower/trimmer repair market as opposed to purchasing a new one. 
Tom


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tom Tilson 111 said:


> Thanks for the reply, you are right, there is not much room for profit in the cheaper blower/trimmer repair market as opposed to purchasing a new one.
> Tom


Really? Say one needs a new flex shaft ($100.00 trimmer retail). You spend 15 minutes repairing it and you can easily get $35 labor and $20 for the part. Your income (labor charges and part profit) would be about $45 for that 15 minutes of your time.... sounds like it's worthwhile to me?

Let's even say by the time you talk to the person, get the parts needed, call them to tell them it's done and talk to them again when they pick it up, you have 30 minutes wrapped up in it... that's still 90 bucks an hour income.


----------



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks to Hankster for your time. I have not been in this business long enough to know for sure. What you say makes sense. It just seems like the folks in my area get real nervous about spending more than $35- 40 on that type of equip and I have had some tell me to forget it if it is more than that. I probably have a lot to learn so thanks for your opinion.
Tom


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

Tom Tilson 111 said:


> Thanks to Hankster for your time. I have not been in this business long enough to know for sure. What you say makes sense. It just seems like the folks in my area get real nervous about spending more than $35- 40 on that type of equip and I have had some tell me to forget it if it is more than that. I probably have a lot to learn so thanks for your opinion.
> Tom


tom , your right about customers not wanting to spend more than 30 - 40 , lol i've had customers come up w/ lawnmowers that the motors were trashed and the first thing they say is " i want to get this fixed but i don't want to pay alot" lol . i had one customer who was a doctor , and he seemed kinda stuck up , well he aske me to fix this mower he bought from me 2 yrs before , he left it out in the weather both yrs , no tarp , no cover nothing , well then i give him the estimate total , and he agree's , then starts complaining about the price when its time to drop the mower off , he kept saying " im sure we can come to a agreement on the price" after standing firm on the price he finally paid but customers will try anything to get the price down .


----------



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

I appreciate your reply. To all Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

One thing you HAVE to remember is that you HAVE to charge a bench fee no matter if the item is fixed or not. You have spend the time to take the unit in, find out what is wrong, look up the parts and call with the est. That can easily take 15 minutes. All shops that I know of charge a bench fee with the most common being $25 to $30 bucks. If they get the item fixed, that fee is taken off the bill. So at this point the customer already has 30 bucks in the unit so the additional cost to fix it is only $25 bucks.

If the customer is not willing to spend at least 30 bucks to get it fixed then you shouldn't waste your time finding out what the problem is as the cost to fix it will be more then that. If you don't charge a bench fee customers will bring items in and let you find out what is wrong with it and then buy the parts on-line and fix it themselves.

Just a little note: Get the bench fee upfront and you'll save yourself a lot of hassle later


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> One thing you HAVE to remember is that you HAVE to charge a bench fee no matter if the item is fixed or not. You have spend the time to take the unit in, find out what is wrong, look up the parts and call with the est. That can easily take 15 minutes. All shops that I know of charge a bench fee with the most common being $25 to $30 bucks. If they get the item fixed, that fee is taken off the bill. So at this point the customer already has 30 bucks in the unit so the additional cost to fix it is only $25 bucks.
> 
> If the customer is not willing to spend at least 30 bucks to get it fixed then you shouldn't waste your time finding out what the problem is as the cost to fix it will be more then that. If you don't charge a bench fee customers will bring items in and let you find out what is wrong with it and then buy the parts on-line and fix it themselves.
> 
> Just a little note: Get the bench fee upfront and you'll save yourself a lot of hassle later


Bench Fee - AKA Non-Refundable deposit. And make sure that statement is on a work order that you have a customer sign if they are leaving a deposit. "Non-Refundable deposit required on......"


----------



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, you have been very helpful.
Tom


----------

